# Asset allocations



## tothemax6 (22 January 2011)

Hi All,
Im looking to get a perceptive on how other people allocate their wealth and their earnings. I know some people will just hold their wealth as money in the bank, some people will buy other assets, some people will actually borrow additional money and invest this too. So Im interested to see the diversity of peoples asset allocations.
E.g "50% cash, 25% shares, 25% commodities (gold etc)".

I was going to make this a poll, but its not really doable. 

Cheers!


----------



## c-unit (22 January 2011)

4-5 months ago I was 80% equities, 20% cash (earning 5.5%).

Right now I'm 20% equities, 80% cash. Don't have a lot of confidence in the markets at the moment. The financial crisis's big brother, the sovereign crisis, is on it's way (in my opinion of course). The equity is in O&G exploration.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 January 2011)

99.5% Aussie Shares 0.5% Cash...and have been since July 07.


----------



## Bill M (22 January 2011)

I am in thirds. 1/3rd Shares, 1/3rd in investment property and 1/3rd cash. The reason for such a high cash holding is that I am retired and may need to draw on that. Plus should the sharemarket drop to much lower levels then I will deploy that into shares.


----------



## tech/a (22 January 2011)

40% Business
35% Property
20% Shares
5% Cash.


----------



## ROE (22 January 2011)

100% shares been like that since my early 20s, been like that during gfc and will be like that for the next few decades.

I don't count my ppor as an asset.. It is a life style choice
If I don't have any stock to buy I leave in my cash account at call

I don't have to purchase anything for months or year if I don't see it makes business sense


----------



## awg (22 January 2011)

different ideas about whether to call your PPOR an asset.

Such a large % of peeps wealth is tied up.

My neighbour is still outraged I described his/my house as a depreciating asset ... I try not to overcapitalise my PPOR, for various reasons, but the land value is high.

Being CGT free, and so much discretionary wealth goes into it, I know many individuals who have over $1m in their ppor, so I cant justify leaving such an item out of your asset portfolio. 

I do know a few that had to sell due to cash flow probs,(divorce) and it sure is an ass-saver if you have good equity in an excellent PPOR, you can sell it then rent a bedsit in Windale 


Property  @ 33% (including ppor)
SMSF      @60     90-95% oz shares and hybrids
cash       @5-10   see above
collectibles 2        conservative

gearing   < 8%      overall

Didnt  include value on my partners business, assets etc, she probably has a secret stash so she can runaway to Rio


----------



## ROE (22 January 2011)

awg said:


> different ideas about whether to call your PPOR an asset.
> 
> Such a large % of peeps wealth is tied up.
> 
> ...




It is just me I don't count my ppor as an asset, some people do and I dont have a problem with that

Anything that don't generate me an income they are a liability to me until such time I sell them and have that cash park in term deposit or dividend generating stocks

If I am out of a job my ppor becomes a real liability because I have to pay rates, maintenance and what ever else comes with it.

My gear is 0% not in my ppor, not in stock, everything from here on is meet with cash payment


----------



## tech/a (23 January 2011)

I include my PPOR its over the Mill mark.
Its also freehold from time to time. At times when I require larger sums for one reason or another its equity is used.

Prior to Xmas I used the draw-down facility to cash flow business while we waited for a Government payment  of $590K which dragged to 75 days.

There is other property as well but they have some gearing attached.

Debt doesn't bother me.
Not being able to service it would!
Gearing varies currently 38% but has been as high as 90%.

There are times to "Bet the house" it can change your life if you get it Right or Wrong!!

I include PPOR in cases like my own.
I could buy a very nice home in Adelaide for $500K particularly southern beaches where I live.Maybe one day I will and release serious $$$s.

But in the meantime I want to sit on the balcony and eat breakfast watching the ocean.

To me all assets are *involved* in the financial well being of our family.


----------



## pixel (23 January 2011)

Have recently transferred some profits from red to purple in order to reduce future maintenance and consumption costs (power, water, repairs)
The border between red and blue is subject to change as I buy and sell shares on a daily basis. Through much of 2008, for example, red would have been below 10%, while blue approached 50%. From March 2009, red held close to 50% with 5 to 10% in blue.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 January 2012)

Asset acquirement number 1 should be a principle place of residence. That means saving up a deposit and buying what you can comfortably afford to pay off. The many years involved in building up enough equity in your PPOR can be dedicated to learning what you need to know about the agony and ecstasy of stock market trading or investment.

Then a share market participation can take place.


----------



## Tyler Durden (3 January 2012)

c-unit said:


> 4-5 months ago I was 80% equities, 20% cash (earning 5.5%).
> 
> Right now I'm 20% equities, 80% cash. Don't have a lot of confidence in the markets at the moment. The financial crisis's big brother, the sovereign crisis, is on it's way (in my opinion of course). The equity is in O&G exploration.




Good call bro 

I was actually going to create a thread like this, but looks like someone beat me to it by a year. My plan is to put 1/3 in cash, 1/3 in a FHSA, and 1/3 in shares. Anyone got any views on this?


----------



## Bill M (3 January 2012)

50% Property (PPOR and Investment)

25% Shares

25% Cash (waiting to be deployed when the crash everyone is calling comes)


----------



## Starcraftmazter (4 January 2012)

100% various highly volatile derivatives.

I have maybe a grand in the bank account if I'm lucky


----------



## stock nub (4 January 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> 100% various highly volatile derivatives.
> 
> I have maybe a grand in the bank account if I'm lucky





Wheres the like button for the above 

I'm currently at 33% Shares 66% Cash.

Will be buying some shares soon so I expect this position to reverse


----------

